# Corriente alterna-continua



## Diodo_loco (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola ! tengo que hacer un circuito en el que se vea el puente de diodos para el paso de corriente alterna a continua. El caso esque tengo que encontrar unos diodos para hacer ese circuito.¿que diodos utilizo?.muchas gracias. Un saludo!


----------



## Diodo_loco (Ene 24, 2007)

bueno no lo dije de 250 v a 12v.chao!


----------



## norikatzu (Ene 25, 2007)

bueno amigo un diodo no te dara el voltaje que requieres para ese necesitarias de un regulador, el diodo lo unico que hace es rectificar la corriente alterna.

aqui te dejo algunos diodos que puedes utilizar dependiendo de su potencia y voltaje que requieras...

1N4007 = 0V a 1000V 1A

1N5399 = 0V a 1000V 1.5A

RL207 = 0V a 1000V 2A

RL257 = 0V a 1000V 2.5A


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola, como te dfice el amigo Nori ,el diodo solo rectifica la tension que le metes,necesitas un circuito, se llama fuente de alimentacion ,te mando una pagina con varios circuitos ,espero te ayude,suerte saludos   
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_fuentepoder.asp


----------



## Diodo_loco (Ene 25, 2007)

Con este circuito queria pasar de 250v a *12v* y *1A*. Pero con los valores y tipos de diodos a utilizar sigo liao.gracias! un saludo


----------



## norikatzu (Ene 26, 2007)

Amigo no te hagas bolas... con los diodos y demas componentes, hacer una fuente es sencilla busca en el link que te dieron y en ahi encontraras fuentes para tus necesidaddes...


----------



## norikatzu (Ene 26, 2007)

para serte sincero amigo ese esquema si puedes transformar a 12VDC pero hay un inconveniente...con ese esquema no podras conseguir el amperaje que requieres, el maximo amperaje que te da es 100mA...


----------



## cliche (Feb 3, 2007)

este esquema lo publeque hace rato en otra conversacion 

el problema de hacer fuentes sin transformador siempre va a ser la corriente que  entrega 
este circuito trabaja con muy poca corriente si le conectas una carga que exsija mas de lo que entrega vas ha exponerte a un pequeño corte .....
podes poner una resistencia limitadora de tensio al zaner para proteccion y una en paralelo al filtro secundario para acoplar ondas chao 

espero te sirva


----------



## Vincent_Hill (Feb 16, 2007)

Si te falla el condensador de 0,39 Microfaradios.
¿sabes que puedes tener 110/220V a pelo?

Este esquema funciona  15/220V AC


----------



## Conficker (Jun 28, 2013)

Bueno si mas que decir tedejo esta fuente Regulada 
ojo El transistor (L7812CV) o (7812CT) o (LM7812), Hay de diferente arperaje 1A a 3A  a 12volt.

Suerte...........


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 28, 2013)

Conficker dijo:


> ojo El transistor (L7812CV) o (7812CT) o (LM7812), Hay de diferente arperaje 1A a 3A  a 12volt.



El circuito integrado 7812 en cualquiera de sus variantes es un regulador de voltaje positivo de 12 Voltios, no es un transistor.

Has escrito en un tema inactivo desde hace mas de 6 años, por favor lee las normas de participacion.


----------

